# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Si ta  DatagridView

## furkan

Datagridin jam duke e mbushur permes sql kodit insert into
permes buttonit add

jane dy tabela tabela studenti dhe tabela provimi
ne tabelen studenti jane te dhenat e ketyre q emrave qe i shihni ne foto

ndersa tabela provimet eshte me te njjtat rekorde por vetem qe eshte e zbrazet

ajo qe une kerkoj eshte qe ne datagridwiev rubrika id kur te ja qes numrin psh 9777 te mbushet reshti me te dhenat tjera dmth te mi lexoj te dhenat
psh nese ne tabeln kam nje Forumi Shqiptar 123

kur shkruaj ne rubriken id te datagridit rubrika emri dhe mbiemri te mbushen vet me forumishiptar.
Ndihme  o popull

----------


## Uke Topalli

Pa dashur te ofendoj, mendoj se nuk e ke dizajnuar (planifikuar) interface-in ne menyre adekuate. Kjo cka kerkon ti definitivisht eshte e mundshme, por nuk eshte perdorim i datagrid sic eshte paramenduar te perdoret. 
Ne foto pash edhe textbox controls te cilat shtojne konfuzionin. A mundesh me e pershkru detyren e formes, cfar eshte roli i formes?

----------


## furkan

Jane formuar dy tabela njera studenti dhe tjetra provimi
nga forma pe regjistrim i egjistroj studentet, ndersa nga foma per thirje i theras
por dua qe ti theras nga datagridi jo nga nga text boxi nuk e di sa jam i kjarte ne parashtrimin e pyetjes

----------


## furkan

Ne nje forme dua ti regjistroj studentet dhe ne tjetren ti ftoj ne datagrid nga tabela studenti, po une nuk kam ditur ta beje thirjen nga datagridi kam bere dy forma te njejta dhe i kam regjistruar me kodin sql me buton per mes text boxave, por kur ja vendosi Idnumrin ne datagrit te me plotesohen reshtat tjere me emer dhe mbiemer

----------


## Uke Topalli

te kam dergu nje mezazh, te lutem lexoje me vemendje

----------

